# Help me get to #1 on Amazon! FREE KINDLE BOOKS + SIGNED PAPERBACK!



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

*Help me get my fantasy novel to #1 on amazon.com!* 

*PLEASE READ! I am giving away a FREE SIGNED PAPERBACK and FREE KINDLE COPIES for this promotion! *

I need your help to get my Kindle version of _Mighty Hammer Down _ to #1 on Amazon. The way amazon.com works, sales stats depend on how many you can sell in the shortest time possible. I need to try to make all my sales for this month on a single day, Saturday, March 7th. I need as many sales as possible between 6 PM and 9 PM Eastern Time.

Here's how I sweeten the deal for you guys:

*1. Buy my book from amazon.com. It's only $.99

2. The first 15 people to email me with the first sentence in Chapter 17, I will reimburse the purchase price through PayPal. (FREE KINDLE BOOKS!)

3. At the end of the night, I will choose a winner at random to receive a FREE SIGNED PAPERBACK! *

Remember, *Saturday, March 7th*. Check below for your times:
EST - 6 PM - 9 PM
CST - 5 PM - 8 PM
MST - 4 PM - 7 PM
PST - 3 PM - 6 PM

_Mighty Hammer Down_ is epic fantasy, with a kind of ancient Roman feel to it. It has some political undertones...so if you like Terry Goodkind you will like this book.

*Synopsis*

A longstanding peace is about to be shattered by villains in the shadows of Medora. They conspire with distant nations to cripple the western Empire and spread their venom eastward. In their secretive attempt, they stumble across the power to slay Arius, the god of war, and replace him with a human puppet. That mission fails however, and they not only pave the path for the seven gods to walk the earth, but create a god of war who is bent on their destruction. He clumsily learns to use his powers and hones them into a powerful weapon to wield against the Mages and their twisted vision of society. In the chaos, a great war ignites and threatens all nations and cultures.

Rommus has no idea that he has become the new god of war. He also has no idea that his companion Alana is responsible for the assassination attempt on his father, the General of the Medoran army. While the Medoran Legions head east to aid the Vindyri in their battle against the oppressive Bhoors, Rommus follows the visions he sees in his dreams, pulling him north towards the Land of the Gods. Along the way they meet a strange man named Vohl who claims to be immortal, and the three of them end up before the golden throne of the great god Oderion. But Rommus refuses to be like the uncaring gods, and quickly makes six very powerful enemies.

In all of this mayhem, the small flames of the old magic roar to mighty infernos; burning some and lighting the way for others. Great beasts now walk the earth again, and the gods themselves have come down to influence the world of man once more. But the new god of war is not interested in their agenda, and instead joins the battle on the Vindyri planes. He fights with all his might for the freedom of mankind, struggling to bring light to the coming darkness. 

When you buy either the Kindle or paperback version, you get some FREE goodies too:
-Chapters 1, 2, and 3 in audio "Book on Tape" format
-A compantion e-book for The Legend of Reason Series
-Two high resolution desktop backgrounds
-Chapter 1 of the second book in the series
-Pre-album release single from Recording Artist Rosabella (will be available shortly as they are still recording)


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

*I have decided to also send a FREE SIGNED PAPERBACK  to those of you kind enough to post in this thread. Everyone is eligible to win this book whether you purchase a book or not.*

(winner will be chosen at random or at my own discretion....so post away!)


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I'll bite. I bought the book already but have not had a chance to read it. Just love having authors on this board. Hope others here can push your book to #1!!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

While this is not typically my type of book it sounds quite interesting and the price is definately right.  

I do hope you'll give us a little reminder next Saturday or bump this thread up so I won't forget to order a copy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gotta do a Stephen Colbert. . . everyone buy it the same day during the same hour. . .  .he did this with his Christmas DVD and it pushed it to number 2 I think.  Maybe we can get some of those Twilight books off the top ten. . . .no offense, but they've been there for pretty much as long as I've had my Kindle and it's getting old! LOL 

Ann


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in. This should be fun.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*LOL...unfortunately or fortunately, I had already purchased your book a while back and not during the needed time frame  I just have to get around to reading it *


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey guys, just so you know, *everyone who has posted so far in this thread has a chance to win one of the signed paperbacks. *

I don't know if I was clear enough, but one will be given to one of you posters (This keeps the thread going and also makes it more fair for people who bought it already)....

And another goes to one of the participants in my March 7th giveaway.

Remember I am giving out reimbursments for the first 15 who do this on March 7th too. LOTS of free books!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

This is very cool and generous of you.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Good idea, and for $.99, I'll buy it next Saturday, just for you.  Like Buttercup, I'm not sure if it's my cuppatea or not, but you're so nice I have to try it.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I too already purchased the book last month and am tired of seeing Twilight at the top (and yes I'm reading them but still!) I would love a signed copy to lend to my sister and brother-n-law. We both read the same books. - now if I could just get them to save for a kindle of their own so I could share books again!

theresa


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Darn.... I should have waited to buy my copy!!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> Darn.... I should have waited to buy my copy!!


I have also already bit down on this tempting offer...but I hope that you are able to get up there in the top 10!!!

**Keep us posted on how you do!!!***


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks so much you guys! 

If you really want a shot at knocking _Twighlight _ down a notch, please tell *EVERYONE* you know about this. I need as many people as possible to participate (even if fantasy is not their cup of tea). Not every Kindle owner will see this thread....so please let everyone on kindleboards and elsewhere know.

*Please scream from the rooftops that some crazy author is giving away FREE books!*


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

OK, I'm posting.  I don't actually have to promise READ the book in order to qualify to win stuff I can sell on eBay, right?


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

David,

Thanks for the chance to win a signed copy of the book. I've already purchased the Kindle version (so can't do so again), but wish you luck on Saturday.

Karen


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll be happy to buy a copy on Saturday for you. Please make sure you give us a reminder, I seem to have a serious case of old timers these days.


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

Ill be picking up a copy on Saturday!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd love to help, but I bought your book a few weeks ago (when you initially dropped it to $0.99) and Amazon don't allow no repurchases.  Good luck storming the list though!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I already got a copy, but I'm in for a chance to win a signed paperback.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Picked up the book today. Sorry, I'm never going to remember to come back on Saturday!  Chances are I won't be anywhere near a computer at that time (no wi-fi at the bar... ) and I figured a sale today was better than no sale at all!


----------



## chaos (Mar 3, 2009)

David,
I already bought your book last week, but I wish you luck in making it to #1!!!
That would be so awesome!


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

I've already bought your book as well.  But I did pass this on to the readers in my family.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I've already purchased your book, but I will be keeping my eye on that Top-sellers list on Saturday!  

Go, Kindlers!  Good luck, David!

N


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for your support guys. I hope you like the book.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

By the way everyone,

You'll notice that I have not put up my email address yet, although in order to get one of the 15 free Kindle books you have to email me a sentence (to prove you bought the book).

*I will put the email address up on the 7th. Only books bought on the 7th count in the Kindle book giveaway.*

However, all of you who have posted are still eligible for a signed paperback.

Thanks again for your support!


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

*Tomorrow is the day folks!*

Remember your time zones!

*Saturday, March 7th.
EST - 6 PM - 9 PM
CST - 5 PM - 8 PM
MST - 4 PM - 7 PM
PST - 3 PM - 6 PM*


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

I just now read this, just in time, I will be happy to buy a copy tomorrow!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I downloaded the sample... couldn;t get into the book, but will buy a copy anyway to help. maybe sometime it can draw my interest.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Today is the day guys. Don't forget your time zones:

*EST - 6 PM - 9 PM
CST - 5 PM - 8 PM
MST - 4 PM - 7 PM
PST - 3 PM - 6 PM*

First 15 to email me the first sentence in chapter 17 get their money reimbursed via PayPal (I will list my email address before 6PM EST)

One person who buys the book will get a signed paperback (chosen at random)

One person who posted in this thread will also get a signed paperback, whether they bought anything or not. (This part of the contest is for kindleboards members only).

*For the paperbacks, to be fair I will write all the names down and pick them out of a hat. I will announce those winners a little after 9PM eastern.*


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

*I might be away from my computer for a while so I am going to give you all the email address now. Remember though, don't purchase until the designated time!*

[email protected]


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

*For those of you interested, now is the time to purchase! *

*It takes some time for people to email me the required sentence, so there are still plenty of reimbursements left*

email me the first sentence of chapter 17 [email protected] and you get your money returned to you!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

It's 3:34 on the west coast, so I am going to buy my copy now. Good luck moving to #1!
kjn


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Great fun watching your ranking go up, David. We're all witnessing the power of the Kindle and it's devoted readers in action. Hope you make it to number 1.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Stats still have yet to update....hopefully soon.

I am making sales but getting few emails to win the contest....you still have a chance guys!


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who participated!

Made quite a few sales, but only two of you emailed me with the proper answer. Contest paperback goes to LDB.

Paperback for posting in this thread goes to Chaos.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

David J. Guyton said:


> Stats still have yet to update....hopefully soon.
> 
> I am making sales but getting few emails to win the contest....you still have a chance guys!


can't wait to hear how you did - it's on both my Kindle and my iTouch ...


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

rho,
Thanks for picking it up. I hope you like it.

as for how I did, these are the latest sales stats, but there are still a few sales trickling in....

*Amazon.com Sales Rank: #2,100 in Kindle Store
Popular in these categories:

#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political 
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic 
#31 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure *


----------



## chaos (Mar 3, 2009)

David J. Guyton said:


> Thanks to everyone who participated!
> 
> Made quite a few sales, but only two of you emailed me with the proper answer. Contest paperback goes to LDB.
> 
> ...


Woohoo! Thanks so much David. Even though I have the Kindle version of your book, I am so glad to get the signed paperback. The artwork on the cover is so beautiful!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I just finished this book tonight, and I have to say that I was pleasantly surprised at how much I enjoyed it.  When I first downloaded it on my kindle, I realized that this is a large book, which was daunting.  Now I wish there was more!  Cliffhanger ending...so when will the next one be out?!?  I really liked several of the characters and the themes are very relevent in today's world.  It is an original epic story, which can be hard to find these days.

Thanks for letting us get your book for such a deal, David!

(When is the movie going to be made?)

PS--The Thrahks really freaked me out!!!
And a map would be nice for the next one....


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Frojazz,
Thanks so much! I'm glad you enjoyed it. Book two should only take a few months to write. It's outlined already, I just need to start. A movie....now that would be cool!

I know there's no map included, as I didn't know the proper formatting for the Kindle. I will figure that out, but in the meantime, you can see the map at my website www.davidjguyton.com and click "Map" at the top of the screen.

Again, thanks for the interest in my book. I am thrilled that you liked it!

****EDIT*** I just saw your review on amazon. I can't thank you enough!*

David


----------

